# Exchange03 ~ Fetch->Append to mailbox->Send?



## ImagingGuy2015 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello,

Not sure if this belongs in this section.

I have an exchange sbs 2003 working great.

I have a user that also has a pop email account pulling mail from another company.

I cannot have this pop account forwarded or CC'd to the user's exchange account. (dont ask me why, I am being told by the people that it cant-maybe they have some budget 1995 era mail server plan, I dunno)

So right now I have users exchange and pop account going to his laptop. If he ever loses his laptop and I do not have a recent backup of his PST, all the emails from the POP account are lost for good.

What I would like to know is if there is a way for exchange to check an external pop acount for email, pull the email from pop, append to his exchange email (which would mean I now have an up to date backup) and then send through exchange as usual.

I have never heard of doing this but another tech implied that it is feasible so I am trying to figure out how to do this, but to my knowledge it cannot be done.

Any thoughts?

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The first thing I would like to know is why, if you are on Exchange, are you using a PST file on a laptop? There are other ways to get Exchange without downloading it to a PST and have all of the mail available on the Exchange server. If anything I would only pull the POP into a PST. 
RPC over HTTP is one method. You can get Exchange email anywhere in an Outlook client.
IMAP is another
OWA is another


----------



## ImagingGuy2015 (Feb 14, 2008)

ya the pst is just for the pop account. I have been backing it up once a week. 

OWA is a no go as I cant put my server on "front lines" and the cost of another OS etc just for OWA is hurting.

IMAP isnt supported.

but ya its a stupid problem I am just worried about him losing the LT or getting it stolen cause then any record we have of what has transpired in recent emails is lost and I am SOL to try and recover as the POP account doesnt even save messages on the server.

Man these guys suck i should just send em $100 for a decent webmail host and stop worrying about this lol


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How would this put your server on the front lines? If you have IIS and purchase a SSL cert along with keeping it patched properly it really shouldn't be an issue. 

I would look at RPC over HTTP. It will allow your clients to connect directly to exchange from thier laptops with Outlook. 

Another option would be corporate Gmail. We use it where I work and it works. Not as feature rich as Outlook/Exchange, but it does the job. No fighting SPAM either.


----------



## ImagingGuy2015 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a cisco asa-5505 with cisco vpn clients for our users to connect to our local network and exchange. I do not have problems with exchange access, I am just wondering if exchange can pull from a pop account and append to a exchange mailbox, then send out the message to the user through exchange. as far as I can tell it cannot but i figured i would ask in case there is some update or 3rd party file that intergrates with exchange for this purpose.


----------



## ImagingGuy2015 (Feb 14, 2008)

> How would this put your server on the front lines? If you have IIS and purchase a SSL cert along with keeping it patched properly it really shouldn't be an issue.


I have our server on a local network the only way it can talk to outside users is through VPN. We have a webserver running server 2003 however it is the standard edition with no exchange etc just running IIS for the website and ftp on a seperate network.


----------



## ImagingGuy2015 (Feb 14, 2008)

so i just ended up making a folder for the pop account to have mail delivered to in his exchange mailbox which gets us a copy of everything the pop receives and is saved at the server. good enough.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You may just need to install a POP3 connector to get Exchange to download POP emails. Money is involved of course.


----------

